# Charakternamen



## Hallodrie (4. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit,

angestachelt vom entsprechenden Thread im WoW-Forum möcht ich doch mal 2 Fragen stellen

1) Welchen Grund haben MMO-Hersteller Sonderzeichen in Namen zuzulassen?

2) Wie werdet ihr das in W.A.R. halten? Nutzt ihr Sonderzeichen?

Mein radikaler Vorschlag: für Namen sind nur die Zeichen A-Z zulässig, nur der erste Buchstabe wird groß geschrieben.
Meine Forderung: keine ShâdówDârkDêáthStèâlthNightÂssássínKíllêrÔwnér


Meine Meinung:

zu 1)
in anderen Ländern (Frankreich z.B.) gehören die Sonderzeichen zum normalen Gebrauch, aber wir spielen nicht in Frankreich sondern international und da ist A-Z eben der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner.

zu 2)
wie zu erwarten werde ich keine Sonderzeichen verwenden. Ist mein Wunschname vergeben suche ich mir eben einen anderen.


Hallodrie out


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juli 2008)

Naja bei manchen Sachen sind sonderzeichen schon von Vorteil. Beispiel hierfür nehm ich mal die Grünhäute . Dort sind viele Namen durch ein Apostroph getrennt   .Um Namen wie Shâdôwkîllêr zu vermeiden muss man auf die Community und den Ingamesupport hoffen.


----------



## Salute (4. Juli 2008)

Sonderzeichen find ich persönlich ätzend. 

Wenn mein Wunschname vergeben sein sollte, da jage ich den durch paar namens Generatoren und schon hab ich einen Neuen der für mich aber immer noch seine "wahre" Bedeutung hat.

MfG


----------



## Sichel_1983 (4. Juli 2008)

<- ist auch gegen Sonderzeichen, stand es nicht sogar irgendwo das es keine Sonderzeichen geben wird? *mal nachgucken geht*


----------



## Walkampf (4. Juli 2008)

Nun, es bleibt abzuwarten ob es in WAR überhaupt notwendig wird, sich über soetwas Gedanken zu machen.

Bis dato ist, soweit wie mir bekannt, die Frage noch nicht geklärt, ob es in WAR auch Nachnamen geben wird.

Falls das der Fall sein sollte, dann klärt sich die Frage über das Pro und Contra der Sonderzeichen von alleine,
zumindest im Großteil der Fälle.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. Juli 2008)

Sonderzeichen gehören nun mal zur Sprache dazu, bei einigen Sprachen sind sie sogar sehr häufig vertreten, das macht es unmöglich sie zu streichen, auch das sie nur in einem Sprachpaket vorkommen würde nicht möglich werden, dazu müsste man Spezielle Server bereitstellen auf deinen eine Eigene Version von Warhammer läuft die ohne Sonderzeichen funktioniert.

Das problem sind ja nicht die Sonderzeichen, sondern die Einfalslosen spieler die diese über Gebühr beanspruchen, ein Satzzeichen ala á, é, ó, kann man ja noch durchgehen lassen, aber so kreative Wortschöpfungen wie zb, Dárkágólás gehen ja auf den User zurück der sowas schön findet. Wenn sie keine Fantasie haben wenn sie sich einen Namen ausdenken, da kann man leider nichts machen.


----------



## Mirdoìl (4. Juli 2008)

Ich finde die hersteller solten ein limit für sonderzeichen in einem namen machen und sie auf rp servern ganz verbieten!!

also ich halt nich davon... namen wie déâthròûgéê nehmen die ganze atmosphare..


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Ich finde in ein Fantasyspiel gehören die Sonderzeichen einfach rein, Shâdókâ11àz sind bei mir jedoch auch nicht erwünscht.
Orkische Namen finde ich mit Sonderzeichen einfach besser da wie ich finde sieht Nârguzh o.ä. besser aus als Narguzh.

Es kommt voll und ganz auf den Spieler an was er aus den Sonderzeichen macht, sie ganz zu verbieten fände ich zwar nicht schlimm, trotzdem würden sie meiner Meinung nach damit etwas Atmosphäre rauben.


----------



## Gecko93 (4. Juli 2008)

ich fänds schön wenns folgendermaßen läuft:
es gibt ja nach sprachen getrennte server   auf den servern deren sprache sonderzeichen beinhaltt sind se erlaubt in den sprachen w es kkeine gibt sind se eben nicht erlaubt...


----------



## Gecko93 (4. Juli 2008)

Gecko93 schrieb:


> ich fänds schön wenns folgendermaßen läuft:
> es gibt ja nach sprachen getrennte server   auf den servern deren sprache sonderzeichen beinhaltt sind se erlaubt in den sprachen w es kkeine gibt sind se eben nicht erlaubt...


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Warum zitierst du dich nach 2 Minuten selbst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juli 2008)

Ich würd sagen bei manchen Völkern sind sie zugelassen ( Elfen z.B. ) und bei manchen nicht.
Es muss einfach zum jeweiligen Volk passen.
namen wie Legolas sollten komplett verboten werden!


----------



## Billyjoe19x (4. Juli 2008)

ob sonderzeichen oder nicht sollte jedem selbst überlassen werden, ich persöhnlich mag sie nicht würde mir aber nie anmassen sie jemandem zu verbieten der sie gerne mag, meiner meinung nach sollte lieber darauf geachtet werden das es sinnige namen sind, also kein Grishnak als Sigmarpriester oder Blümchen als Grünhaut, desweiteren hoffe ich darauf, dass nachnamen möglich sind, grünhäute haben keine aber alle anderen völker sollten die möglichkeit haben


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (4. Juli 2008)

Meine Vorschlag wäre dass man zwar sonderzeichen wie á benutzen kann da es in manchen sprachen einfach zur normalen schrift gehört, das á dann allerdings wie ein a gewertet wird, so dass, falls der name "Shadow" existiert es keinen "Shádow" geben kann


----------



## Capsaicin (4. Juli 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach sollte es auf jeden Fall dieses spezielle "ae"(genauso wie "oe") geben bei dem die beiden Buchstaben miteinander verbunden sind (Ligatur). Das könnte man prima in imperialen Namen verwenden (die ja öfter mal Umlaute enthalten da sie imPrinzip nichts anderes als deutsche Namen sind) ,denn die sehen wesentlich besser aus als normale Umlaute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (4. Juli 2008)

@ Thema:

Ist mir ... eeeh ... egal!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diesirea (4. Juli 2008)

ich bin dafür das man sonderzeichen nehmen kann. in ganz normalen namen sind apostrophe drinn oder irgendwann fällt euch kein anderer name mehr ein den ihr nehmen könntet 

ausserdem gehört es zur sprache dazu du lässt ja auch nicht das ß weg oder ä ö ü

also ich bin dafür so lange es nich übertrieben ist


----------



## Amrasragor (4. Juli 2008)

naja sonderzeichen sollen mir egal sein, was ich am schlimmsten finde sind leute die mit namen wie "schlagsahne" oder "holzhammer" oder "tischdecke" oder sonst wie geistreichen namen rumlaufen...


----------



## Elessor (4. Juli 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> @ Thema:
> 
> Ist mir ... eeeh ... egal!?
> 
> ...



klasse beitrag -.-

@topic
also ich hab immer viel von richtigejn fantasynamen gehalten...schlimm an sich finde ich englisch...jede art eigentlich...da kommt dann immer was mit shadow oder fire oder sowas, da geht völlig das rp verloren (nein ich bin kein rpler aber n paar sachen sind trotzdem mist...) ich persönlich hatte in wow den namen Elêssor (troll hunter) & Cangar (tauren druide) und finde das ê ganz gut, aber man darf es halt nicht übertreiben...

den vorschlag, dass sonderzeichen nich zählen fänd ich klasse...aber ä,ö,ü sollte es an sich ned geben, ae usw. schon eher...
da problem bei dem ganzen zeug is einfach, dass 80% der spieler sich nen kacknamen ausdenken und den auch umsetzen...ohne fantasie usw. ich hab in wow mal mitbekommen, dass jemand seinen namen ändern musste offiziell... er hieß metastase, das is ne krankheit und die darf man nich als namen haben...dann hat er sich Méta genannt...beides eher suboptimal...aber das zeigt doch, dass es leute geben muss, die sich die ganzen namen surchlesen...man könnte doch bei jedem char den man erstellt sagen, der name wird angeschaut und überprüft und bei bedarf geändert^^ 
utopisch, wär aber cool...die zeit hat man natürlich ned aber das wär denk ich die einzige möglichkeit, namen á la deathrouge mit diversen sonderzeichen vorzubeugen...

ok das wars von mir, aber die frage is klasse und berechtigt (ich hab mich in wow schon regelmäßig über bekackte namen aufgeregt...)
grüße,
elessor


----------



## Gromthar (4. Juli 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> klasse beitrag -.-


Ja was denn? Als wenn es irgendwie Spielrelevant wäre ob da nun irgendwer einen Akzent im Namen hat oder nicht. Leben und leben lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (4. Juli 2008)

Jenach Nickname hat der User eh pech, wenn Gilden zu faul sind etliche sonderzeichen zu tippen, steht er halt alleine da. sein problem.


----------



## Arthros (4. Juli 2008)

Wenn man nen Elf zockt brauch man die Akzonts (schreibt man das so bitte verbessern ) weil die in fast jedem elfischen  namen vor kommen


----------



## Sorzzara (4. Juli 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> @ Thema:
> 
> Ist mir ... eeeh ... egal!?
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Warum schreibst du dann was rein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Back to Topic:

Wie die Vorposter schon gesagt haben, Sonderzeichen sind kein Problem, solange sie von den Spielern nicht dazu genutzt werden *folgendes* zu tun....

"Yo cool boah ey! WAR, da werd ich jetzze mal so rüschtüsch fett abrocken! Gleich mal Char machen....wat gibtsn da, Orc, Schwarz, Spalta.....wat issn dat, können die nichmal richtig schreibn ey lol!"
"Yo Fett, son Auserwähltn, den mach icke mir, der is sooooo imba, siehste ja schon im Vid...wat, Aussehen, is mir doch egaaaaal Alda, ich trag eh bald T6, nerv nich rum...so, wegkliggen den kack, ok, Name....SUPERBASHER!"
"Ey LOL EY! WAT SOLLN DER SCHEISS EY! Wieso is der schon vergebn, ey ich geh kaputt....wozu zahl ichn dat Spiel eigentlich ihr, ach eure Muddah ey....k, dann nenn ich mich eben SÛPeRbáSHÔR...werdn eh bald alle wissen dass ich der geilere Cock von den beidn bin!"

Zitat Ende. Etwa so stell ich mir die Charerstellung des durchschnittlichen `´^´``´ - Deppen vor.

Ich denke mal, es wird so ähnlich sein wie in den WoW Anfangstagen...die Gilden der ersten Stunde werden schlicht und ergreifend keine Leute aufnehmen, die sich schon beim Eintippen des Charnamens selbst eine erschreckende Einfallslosigkeit attestiert haben (Und solche auch beim Spielen zeigen werden)
Es werden sich, unter anderem aus diesem Grund, und weil zu Anfang vor allem die Fans, bzw. informierten beginnen werden auch noch wenige Chars mit solchen Namen unter der Community befinden...und das UNTER meine ich wörtlich...siehe obiger Grund, einfach eine Art Selbstdisqualifizierung.

Später in der Spielentwicklung werden dann die ersten derartigen Namen auftauchen...Anschluss werden sie nicht finden. Die WoW Community hat immerhin 2 Jahre gebraucht um so zu werden wie sie seit einem Jahr ist, ich denke dass die WAR Com. noch länger durchalten wird =)


(Oder die Sache wird ordentlich Moderiert, dh. Spieler mit unpassenden Namen zur Änderung gezwungen, oder gleich Zwangsumbenannt...Kuschelhase1, Kuschelhase2, Kucschelhase3, usw.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


Nochmal. um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen...ich habe NICHTS gegen SINNVOLL eingesetzt Sonderzeichen...Elda´Thrion ist sicherlich ein Wunderschöner Name für einen Schwertmeister der Hochelfen, und gegen Avgnârk, den netten Schwarzorc von nebenan habe ich auch nicht das geringste (Für den hab ich eventuell sogar den einen oder anderen Buff/Heal/Rezz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Aber Âgâlêgólàs bleibt bitte draussen.


----------



## Camillo70 (4. Juli 2008)

/signed

(ich muss die gleiche meinung haben wir sind eine Nation^^ Zelot ftw)


----------



## Camillo70 (4. Juli 2008)

ich weiss das was ich jetz mache ist SPAM aber bitte schlagt mich nicht 100 BEITRÄGE YEAH!!!.

Apostrophen gehören zum Spiel für was gibt es Gms die können Mister sÜérP´órsce nen Namensumbenungsstrafe geben war doch in wow auch so Ich wollte immer Eleonora heissen doch so ein Spieler hate den Namen vor mir ich taufte mich dann Eléonora^^

mfg Camillo


----------



## Sorzzara (4. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich weiss das was ich jetz mache ist SPAM aber bitte schlagt mich nicht 100 BEITRÄGE YEAH!!!.
> 
> Apostrophen gehören zum Spiel für was gibt es Gms die können Mister sÜérP´órsce nen Namensumbenungsstrafe geben war doch in wow auch so Ich wollte immer Eleonora heissen doch so ein Spieler hate den Namen vor mir ich taufte mich dann Eléonora^^
> 
> mfg Camillo




Möge der Rabengott dir alles abschneiden was er erwischen kann für deinen Doppelpost!

Naja, vielleicht lässt er ja auch Milde walten weils dein 100erter ist, und mutiert dich nur ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dhaalor (4. Juli 2008)

Fand es eigentlich nur tragisch, dass ich in WoW keinen "typischen" Troll-namen nehmen konnte.

So heißen Trolle ja z.B. Zul'Jin, o.ä.

Zhin'Rokh sollte meiner heißen, oder eben Dh'aalor statt wie jetzt Dhaalor ... leider geht sowas nicht... fänd ich stimmiger.

.....

Habe mal City of Heroes gespielt früher. Da waren die wirklich hinterher mit der Namenskonvention. Wenn Du gegen die Konvetion (eben versautes, krankes oder eben gegen Copyright) verstoßen hast, kam paar Minuten später n GM auf Dich zu, hat dich in Charnumber53 umgenannt und Dir ne frißt gesetzt, bis Du dir drei Namen ausdenken konntest. Einen davon hat er Dir dann erlaubt.

Sonst wären da lauter Hulks, Supermans und Spidermans rumgelaufen. :-D


----------



## Rosengarten (4. Juli 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Meine Vorschlag wäre dass man zwar sonderzeichen wie á benutzen kann da es in manchen sprachen einfach zur normalen schrift gehört, das á dann allerdings wie ein a gewertet wird, so dass, falls der name "Shadow" existiert es keinen "Shádow" geben kann


/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würde man dieses Konzept übernehmen gäbe es keine doppelten Namen und das ist mein Wunsch, dass nicht einfach irgendein beschmierter, der deinen Namen gut findet einen neuen Charakter mit gleichem Namen und halt ein paar Sonderzeichen macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Höllensturz (5. Juli 2008)

Dhaalor find die idee genial. weil wenn ich mir ein coolen name ausdenke (ha Höllensturz z.b.^^) will ich nicht ein zwieten haben der Höllenstùrz heißt. wird aber zimlich aufwendig ständig gms zu haben die  immer doppelten namen suchen und dann herrausfinden müssen wer zuerst da war.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

Höllensturz schrieb:


> Dhaalor find die idee genial. weil wenn ich mir ein coolen name ausdenke (ha Höllensturz z.b.^^) will ich nicht ein zwieten haben der Höllenstùrz heißt. wird aber zimlich aufwendig ständig gms zu haben die  immer doppelten namen suchen und dann herrausfinden müssen wer zuerst da war.



Shaalors Vorschlag hat auch mein definitives /signed

Man bräuchte gar keine GMs um sowas zu implementieren...das geht automatisch, schon bei der Charerstellung


----------



## Badumsaen (5. Juli 2008)

jaaa, die ganzen Zusatzzeichen sind sicherlich schlimm, aber was mich viel mehr aufregt, sind solche geistigen Tiefflieger die ihren char "Klapstuhl" oder "Sahnetorte" nennen. Bei sowas hört bei mir echt der spaß auf.

DA KRIEG ISCH PULS!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (5. Juli 2008)

Ohja, wenn ich sowas sehe hab ich echt genug...
Ob Shadowkiller oder Raketentony ~ mir hängts zum Halse raus.
Stimmige zum Spiel/volk passende Namen wären wünschenswert.

Die sollten direkt so einen Name generator einbauen für jedes Volk:


Man tippt zB. einen Namen ein den man haben will, und der Generator
erstellt direkt mehrere Versionen dieses Namens mit passenden Umlauten/Sonderzeichen.

Außerdem werden Worte oder Wortspiele die die Zeichenfolgen Shadow,killer usw beinhalten gesperrt. :X

Man kann sich echt nur schwer davor schützen, bester schutz ist die Community.
Aber ich könnte Wetten das ich bereits am ersten Tag so einen Spacken sehe der mir die Laune verdirbt...


----------



## BS_Norgor (5. Juli 2008)

ich bin für Sonderzeichen die zur Rasse passen. Bei Den Grünhäuten ist es meistens so das sie ein ' im Namen haben deswegen bin ich dafür das so etwas eingeführt wird. Und selbst wenn es Shâdôkillêr ohne ende gibt in die meisten Gilden kommen sie doch eh net weil diese RP-Namen vorraussetzen


----------



## Geige (5. Juli 2008)

bin dagegen aber solang mans nicht übertreibt zb ne freundin von mir heißt
Kîara 
das geht nach meiner meinung noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> bin dagegen aber solang mans nicht übertreibt zb ne freundin von mir heißt
> Kîara
> das geht nach meiner meinung noch
> 
> ...



Sagen wir so...wenn sie so heisst, weil sie das "^" über dem "i" süss, cool, Witzig oder sonstwas fand, und es von Anfang an eingegeben hat passt es.
Wenn sie so heisst, weil "Kiara" schon vergeben war, dann sollte sie sich überlegen, warum sie für einen Char, mit dem sie ja einige Zeit verbringen will, und in den sie einiges an Arbeit stecken wird nicht wenigstens 5 Minuten mehr Kreativität aufgebracht hat.

Ich meine...der Name ist nicht nur irgendein Schriftzug, der über ein paar dahinschwebenden Epics klebt...der Name ist das erste was Spieler von meinem Charakter sehen, die erste Information, der erste Eindruck. Ich habe in 3 Jahren WoW keinen EINZIGEN Char mit irgendwelchen Accents beklebt. Wenn mein Lieblingsname vergeben war, habe ich mir einen neuen überlegt.


----------



## Panador (5. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wie die Vorposter schon gesagt haben, Sonderzeichen sind kein Problem, solange sie von den Spielern nicht dazu genutzt werden *folgendes* zu tun....
> 
> "Yo cool boah ey! WAR, da werd ich jetzze mal so rüschtüsch fett abrocken! Gleich mal Char machen....wat gibtsn da, Orc, Schwarz, Spalta.....wat issn dat, können die nichmal richtig schreibn ey lol!"
> "Yo Fett, son Auserwähltn, den mach icke mir, der is sooooo imba, siehste ja schon im Vid...wat, Aussehen, is mir doch egaaaaal Alda, ich trag eh bald T6, nerv nich rum...so, wegkliggen den kack, ok, Name....SUPERBASHER!"
> "Ey LOL EY! WAT SOLLN DER SCHEISS EY! Wieso is der schon vergebn, ey ich geh kaputt....wozu zahl ichn dat Spiel eigentlich ihr, ach eure Muddah ey....k, dann nenn ich mich eben SÛPeRbáSHÔR...werdn eh bald alle wissen dass ich der geilere Cock von den beidn bin!"



Erstmal vorweg - bei Gott, ich hoffe es gibt solche Spieler nicht... nicht "nicht bei WAR", "nicht bei WoW"... überhaupt nicht... oo
Glaube aber da hab ich wohl Pech....

@Sonderzeichen: Bin auch dafür, aber im Rahmen. Die Eingabealphabetee auf A-Z, a-z zu beschränken fänd ich keine so gute Idee, da Sonderzeichen einfach teils zu nem rp-konformen Namen passen. zB Al'Kabor in Everquest (weiß gar nich mehr ob Ort oder Personenname, aber egal, geht ums Prinzip). Bei diversen Völkern passen die `´ ' einfach, wobei ich mich grade schwertue beim Überlegen wo das Dächlein ^ passen würde...

Abgesehen von dem Punkt bieten Sonderzeichen eben einfach auch die Möglichkeit den/einen der "Stammnamen" zu spielen die man möchte - nein, nicht immer.
Es stimmt schon, dass keine zig Leute aufn Sever rumlaufen müssen mit Thaeldar, Tháeldar, Th'Aeldar, Thaêldar, Tháeldàr etc. Aber wenn ich zb nen Charnamen schon ewig verwende, aber er is schon besetzt UND ich seh dann zb in der Armory (.... k, in der Armory geht das leider nicht, aber zb bei EQ2 bei EQ2Players kriegt man iirc beim Char angezeigt wann der Char zuletzt aktiv war), dass der Char irgendein Lvl 3er ist und seit Ewigkeiten nicht gespielt wurde und den Namen gibts in sonst keiner Version auf dem Server... Dann spiel ich ihn eben mit nem Sonderzeichen sofern es passt. Oder wenn der Name zb von nem Alli belegt ist und ich spiele Horde auf dem Server. Es gibt eben einige Gründe wieso Sonderzeichen beim Namen Sinn machen _können_, von daher wäre ich schon dafür sie zuzulassen. Der Support muss ohnehin Namen die BlackBash0r aussondern, wenn da ein Name mit fünf Akzents is zb sollten bei denen auch die Alarmglocken läuten.


----------



## Zez (5. Juli 2008)

Finde Sonderzeichen müssen da sein, zbs für einen Namen wie:
Tslaa'kesh
Mug'Thwar
etc - aber ^´` brauche ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trptzdem, richtig angebracht habe ich nichts gegen diese Sonderzeichen - nur werden sie eben missbraucht °-°


----------



## Rayon (5. Juli 2008)

Ich find durchaus das ´` ^ richtig verwendet (und nicht wie bei oben aufgeführten Beispielen :/) werden, es okay ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NN auf Apostrophflutung in Nicknamen :/


----------



## KOgu (7. Juli 2008)

Hallodrie schrieb:


> 1) Welchen Grund haben MMO-Hersteller Sonderzeichen in Namen zuzulassen?
> 
> 2) Wie werdet ihr das in W.A.R. halten? Nutzt ihr Sonderzeichen?
> 
> ...



Das ist prinzipiell richtig, aber wenn man einen namen wie z.B. "Luëra" (Lu-e-ra gesprochen, und nicht Lüra) für einen weiblichen Char ahben will braucht man Sonderzeichen.
Sonderzeichen definieren die Art der Aussprache genauer.

Ich werde, wenn ich sie brauche, Sonderzeichen verwenden ... ABER mich auf keinen Fall ShâdówDârkDêáthStèâlthNightÂssássínKíllêrÔwnér nennen^^

und @ Arthros: Das französische wird accent geschrieben und das deutsche Akzent. ;D


----------



## Baldoran (7. Juli 2008)

hm...
also ich bin ja auch gegen diese blöden zeichen ...
wenn ich so leute sehe und die in die gruppe laden soll darf das direkt ein anderer machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allerdings finde ich leute die sich shadow,dark,assasin...bis hin zu adelstiteln geben...viel schlimmer...
wenn es sie in WAR geben wird würde ich sagen das man nicht mehr als 2 benutzen darf und man sie nicht mitschreiben muss wenn man sie anwhispern oder in eine gruppe laden möchte...
also auch das wirklich nur einer sich ... kA...beispiel nennen darf und es nicht tausend andere mit namen béîspîêl gibt...


----------



## Trapi (7. Juli 2008)

Also gegen Sonderzeichen hab ich im Prinzip nix aber Wenn dann ein Name so aussieht wie bei in den vorigen Posts beschrieben dann hörst aber langsam auf (Dêàthknìghtgângtá ist da son Beispiel)
Ich bin auch so einer der falls sein Name vergeben ist zu einem anderen greift. Ich habe 1x einen Char mit Sonderzeichen genannnt das Ende vom Lied war das ich ihn umbenannt habe^^


----------



## Stubbi88 (7. Juli 2008)

ich finde Sonderzeichen sehen schön und gut aus wenn sie richtig verwendet werden

ich spiele seit 3 jahren ungefähr online und habe da einen enlischen namen.. wollt den auch bei WAR benutzen.. aber wenn man die einträge hier liest bekommt man ja angst dann zu einem geächteten zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (der name hat nix mit shadowkiller oder so affigen sachen zu tun)


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juli 2008)

geächtet wirst du nur wenn der name mehr sonderzeichen als normale buchstaben erhält, bei ein bis 2 die auch noch einen schönen namen ergeben hat keiner was dagegen, es ist nur meistens so das die meisten namen mit sonderzeichen genommen werden weil der normal geschriebene name schon vergeben ist. wie halt zb, shadowkiller, und der andere macht shádowkiller, der nächste dann shádówkiller, der nächste dann shádówkillér, und so weiter und so fort, sag ehrlich ist sowas kreativ?


----------



## Kyreen (7. Juli 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> @ Thema:
> 
> Ist mir ... eeeh ... egal!?
> 
> ...



dann nerv net ab und halt die Backen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stubbi88 (7. Juli 2008)

@ Vermillion:
da gebe ich dir recht. wenn mein wunschname weg ist hab ich einfach pech gehabt und such mir einen anderen statt auf sonderzeichen zurückzugreifen


----------



## Yenwer (7. Juli 2008)

Solange die Entwickler und GM, Hersteller, usw nichts dagegen tun wird man immer mit sprechenden Haushaltsgeräten, oder dümmlichen Sonderzeichenorgien verfolgt werden. Auserdem wer will schon nen Namen, der 100x vorhanden ist.


----------



## Sorzzara (8. Juli 2008)

Yenwer schrieb:


> Solange die Entwickler und GM, Hersteller, usw nichts dagegen tun wird man immer mit sprechenden Haushaltsgeräten, oder dümmlichen Sonderzeichenorgien verfolgt werden. Auserdem wer will schon nen Namen, der 100x vorhanden ist.



Ich hoffe dass die Community selbst, diesmal solchen Unsinn im Keim ersticken wird.


----------



## Panador (8. Juli 2008)

Haushaltsgeräte.... würde mir auf Anhieb nix einfallen wo ich so nen schon mal gesehen habe... stell ich mir auch lustig vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Roxx0rToast0r", "Kyhlschrânk", "Staubsaug0r", "ImbaKfe'Automat".... hehe


----------



## Switchdabitch (8. Juli 2008)

Also ich hatte maln Untoten Priester auf nem RP-PVP Realm, ich hab den Switch getauft weil mir der Name sehr gefiel (das isn Name, zufällig heisstn technisches Gerät auch so, hat auch so überhaupt nix mit dem bekloppten Switch Reloaded zu tun, wunderte mich immer warum mich die Leute damit vollquasselten wie lustig die sendung sei etc)

Auf jeden Fall hatte ich den Namen auf diesem Realm, ich reagierte darauf im TS, teilweise sogar schon im RL wenn mich wer so genannt hat, ich mochte eben meinen char.

Aber eines Tages wechselte ich mit einem Freund den Realm und was muss ich feststellen, irgendwer hat sich nen Twink gemacht der schon Switch heisst, na super, mein char heisst Switch, das isser von Anfang an, was tun hmmm, also denk ich mir einfach ich mach ein ^ odern `über das i, dann heiss ich gleich und bleib trotzdem der Switch

Also ich bin ned dafür jemandem was verbieten, also ich habs auch so gehandhabt das ich Namen mit 1-2 Sonderzeichen in die Friendlist genommen habe, aber bei Namen die ich nedmal eintippen konnte hab ichs gelassen, die haben sich einfach selbst disqualifiziert. Den Spass verdorben hat mir kaum ein Name, ausser welche die bösartig provokant waren, über manche musste ich auch lassen. RP funktioniert find ich zb in WoW überhaupt nicht, mal sehn obs in WAR besser wird was ich aber kaum glaube da diese MMORPGs sind.

Ich bin davon überzeugt weil ich im "RL" D&D spiele und daher weis wie richtiges Rollenspiel aussieht, das hat nix mit dem absurden rumgescheisse zu tun was die meisten RPler praktizieren, gibt meiner Meinung nach nur wenige die wirklich gute RPler sind, der Rest Pseudo Rpler. Wer ein Rollenspiel spielen will aufm PC soll sich Baldurs Gate oder so zulegen, das rockt hammerhart oder halt eben D&D spieln. Wenn mans gespielt hat kennt man den Unterschied.

WAR is Coming!


----------



## Sin (8. Juli 2008)

Ich bin sowieso generell dagegen, dass namen "gesaved" werden können. Sicher hat jeder eine bestimmte Reihe an namen die einen gut gefallen, aber nehmen wir z.B. mal Herr der Ringe Online.
Ich wollte nach längerer Auszeit mal wieder spielen und versuchte mir einen Char zu erstellen: "Name bereits vergeben"
Also schnell nen xyjddsd Char erstellt um zu gucken wer den namen benutzt: Name xxx wächter lvl 1. Das letzte mal online am 01.06.07. Also prinzipiell ein Jahr lang offline.

Ich denke man sollte also z.B. eine Begrenzung einführen, dass Charaktere auf lvl 1-5 z.B. nach 3 Monaten inaktivität gelöscht werden sollten um eventuell namen freizugeben. 
Oder auch generell die namen von gebannten accounts wieder freigeben.


----------



## Karbal (8. Juli 2008)

die Frage ist sowieso ob es sonderzeichen gibt, bei Dark Age of Camelot dem vorigen Spiel von Mythic ging es nämlich nicht, auf Grund irgendwelcher Fehler müsste sich da alle leute mit Sonderzeichen umbennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (8. Juli 2008)

Sonderzeichen in Namen sind Quatsch. Ein Gangsta reicht. Brauch nicht noch Gàngsta, Gangstà, Gàngstà, Gángsta, Gangstá, Gángstá, Gângsta, Gângstá etc. etc.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (8. Juli 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso generell dagegen, dass namen "gesaved" werden können. Sicher hat jeder eine bestimmte Reihe an namen die einen gut gefallen, aber nehmen wir z.B. mal Herr der Ringe Online.
> Ich wollte nach längerer Auszeit mal wieder spielen und versuchte mir einen Char zu erstellen: "Name bereits vergeben"
> Also schnell nen xyjddsd Char erstellt um zu gucken wer den namen benutzt: Name xxx wächter lvl 1. Das letzte mal online am 01.06.07. Also prinzipiell ein Jahr lang offline.
> 
> ...



Oh ja, dafür wäre ich auch, eine verschärftere Version wie es bei Diablo 2 ist.


----------



## Lari (8. Juli 2008)

Auf garkeinen Fall. Hier zieht einfach: Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.
Ich war mal bei WoW ein gutes Jahr inaktiv und hab dann nochmal reaktiviert.
Demnach wären ja meine ganzen Charaktere gelöscht gewesen. Also da wär ich richtig stinkig gewesen.
Es gibt soviele mögliche Namen, da ist ein bisschen Fantasie angesagt.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Juli 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Auf garkeinen Fall. Hier zieht einfach: Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.
> Ich war mal bei WoW ein gutes Jahr inaktiv und hab dann nochmal reaktiviert.
> Demnach wären ja meine ganzen Charaktere gelöscht gewesen. Also da wär ich richtig stinkig gewesen.
> Es gibt soviele mögliche Namen, da ist ein bisschen Fantasie angesagt.



was ist aber wenn man einen Namen hat der zu einem passt, einen mit dem man schon in vielen anderen Onlinespielen bekannt ist, und dann erstellt sich irgendso ein intelligentzbolzen auf allen Servern die er finden kann einen Twink mit dem Namen, hatte da mal einen lustigen Fall aus Wow gesehen, ein name kam ungefähr 40 mal vor, davon waren 27 lvl 1 Twinks auf Serven die seid Release standen und nur 3 Waren auf 70, 2 davon auf neuen Servern.


----------



## Switchdabitch (8. Juli 2008)

Aber es is schon nervig wenn ein lvl 1 Mulen Twink deinen Lieblingsnamen blockiert und das auf ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (8. Juli 2008)

Dass das nervig ist streite ich ja nicht ab. Aber man kann ja genauso gut die Namen reservieren, wenn der Server online geht.
Ich werde es genauso machen. Meine Charakterslots alle mit den Namen belegen, die ich mir eventuell nehmen werde.

Ist wie mit den Warhammer CEs: Du bist ein eingefleischter Fan von Warhammer seit Jahren. Nu sind die CEs aber ausverkauft.
Zum Teil an Leute wie mich, die vor Warhammer Online nie was mit Warhammer zu tun hatten. Weg ist einfach Weg.


----------



## airace (8. Juli 2008)

Ich habe noch nie Sonderzeichen Verwendet da sie im Deutschen Sprachgebrauch so gut wie nie vorkommen...
und so namen wie MégáÓwNér will ich in WAR nicht sehen ....hoffentlich bekommen das die GMs geregelt und füren Namens Kontrollen wie in LOTRO durch...

Mfg Air


----------



## Sorzzara (8. Juli 2008)

Na und wenn mein Wunschname bereits vergeben ist?

Dann denk ich mir eben einen neuen aus, der mir genauso gut gefällt und zu meinem Char passt.

Und dann geh ich ins TS und piekse unseren lieben Gildenchef so lange mit einem spitzen Stock, bis er meinen Avatar geändert hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (10. Juli 2008)

Billyjoe19x schrieb:


> ob sonderzeichen oder nicht sollte jedem selbst überlassen werden, ich persöhnlich mag sie nicht würde mir aber nie anmassen sie jemandem zu verbieten der sie gerne mag, meiner meinung nach sollte lieber darauf geachtet werden das es sinnige namen sind, also kein Grishnak als Sigmarpriester oder Blümchen als Grünhaut, desweiteren hoffe ich darauf, dass nachnamen möglich sind, grünhäute haben keine aber alle anderen völker sollten die möglichkeit haben



Falsch!

Grünlinge haben sehr wohl Nachnamen, wie z.B. Grimgork Eisenpelz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Juli 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Falsch!
> 
> Grünlinge haben sehr wohl Nachnamen, wie z.B. Grimgork Eisenpelz
> 
> ...



gut das sind aber fast meistens Ehrentitel, Grimgork wird sicher nicht Eisenpelz heißen weil er aus der Region der Eisenpilze kommt, der titel steht für was für eine besondere eigenschaft, bestes bespiel hierzu wäre Gnaba_Hustefix, der sicher für einen Ork einen etwas ungesünderen Lebensstil hat ^^ (nich bös sein gnaba aber das passt grad so gut ^^)


----------



## Chiroc (10. Juli 2008)

Ja, aber man kann es als Nachnamen werten, mein Favorit ist immernoch Grom der Fettsack vom Nebelberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (10. Juli 2008)

wie bei Gw Vor und Nachname ^^ vobei beide Namen überprüft werden das sind deine chars sozusagen ne familie ^^


----------



## Xintan (11. Juli 2008)

Da Warhammer von den selben entwicklern wie DAOC stammt, geh ich stark von aus das sie alles gute von da mitnehmen.
Was mir dort sehr gut gefallen hat, war ein Filter den man sich selber konfigurieren konnte. So war es möglich sich Worte die einem nicht gepasst haben in eine andere form zu editiere.
Als Rollenspieler war es sehr hilfreich. So hat es einmal gereicht den schrei "heal" in eine sehr vernünftige Form zu bringen. Zb.: ich brauche dringend Heilung. 
Genauso hat das bei Namen funktioniert. Entweder man setzt solche namensvergewaltiger gleich auf ignor oder man filtert die Namen eben um. So kann man sich die Atmosphere selber schaffen die man haben will ohne dass sich jemand eingeschrenkt fühlt oder das man gewisse Umlaute sperren muss. 
Sicher ist mir klar das es einiges an Konfigurationsaufwand in anspruch nimmt aber ich denke nicht das gleich zu anfang alle belibten Namen vergriffen sind so dass man mit Umlauten hantieren muss. So kann man nach und nach nicht nur seine UI sondern auch die sprache/schreibweise der anderen dem eigenen Gusto anpassen.
Und lustig kanns auch noch sein. Wenn man zb einem "trottel" zum x'ten mal irgend was erklärt oder geholfen hat und er der Meinung ist weiter rum zu spamen dann kann man ganz einfach seinem Namen ändern. Von "Superkiller" in "Obernub" und schon ist alles halb so schlimm. 

Das schöne daran ist, man beleidigt niemanden denn alles ist lokal.

Allerdings hat die sache einen Haken. Muss man diese Person irgend wann man anschreiben oder nenen so sollte man schon den richtigen Namen wissen sonst hat man wirkliche probleme die entsprechende Person zu erreichen. Allerdings wer möchte schon jemanden anschreiben bei dessen Namen man schon schwirigkeiten mit der Aussprache hat, geschweige denn weis wie man die gewünschten umlaute auf den Bilschirm zaubert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soweit von mir


----------



## Neveren (11. Juli 2008)

Hab eigentlich nix gegen Sonderzeichen oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedem das seine aber ich müssts nicht haben. Bleibe bei meinem alten Namen und wenn der schon vergeben ist, dann gibts da noch viele andere die ich sonst nutze.

Lg Neveren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Peace.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (7. August 2008)

also wenn der name den ich haben will schon vergeben ist dann setzte ich ein ^ über einen buchstaben... so hab ich meinen namen und wenn jemand fragt. wie schreibt man deinen namen. dann macht man das einfach bêispiel = b^eispiel

das ^ kennt jeder und die taste dafür auch ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> also wenn der name den ich haben will schon vergeben ist dann setzte ich ein ^ über einen buchstaben... so hab ich meinen namen und wenn jemand fragt. wie schreibt man deinen namen. dann macht man das einfach bêispiel = b^eispiel
> 
> das ^ kennt jeder und die taste dafür auch ^^




Super. Und ein weiterer rofler rennt mit einem ^ im Namen rum. Sorry, aber ich hab keinen Respekt vor Leuten, die die 2 Minuten nachdenken bis ihnen ein neuer Charname einfällt nicht investieren wollen. Wenn man schon bei der Charerstellung solche Einfallslosigkeit, Faulheit und letzten Endes auch Desinteresse am eigenen Char unter Beweis stellt, dann wird sich das im Spiel auch nicht ändern, sprich, der/die Betreffende handelt in anderen Aspekten des Spiels dann sehr warscheinlich auch so.

Und ja, es ist wirklich zu beobachten: Je mehr ` ´´ ^ im Namen vorkommen, desto schlechter spielen solche Leute auch im Allgemeinen.


----------



## Thersus (7. August 2008)

Sonderzeichen nerven. Hoffentlich gibts keine in WAR.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. August 2008)

Ich finde diese Sonderzeichen sehen einfach abnormal beschissen aus, mal von einem dezent platziertem ´ oder ' abgesehen. Mit RP hab ich zwar nichts am Hut, meine Namen in MMOs sind aber auch eigentlich so gewählt das sie keinen RP'ler stören würden (mal davon abgesehen das ich nicht auf einem RP Realm spiele).


----------



## Evereve (7. August 2008)

An sich find ich Sonderzeichen schon ok, solange sie im Rahmen gehalten werden und Sinn ergeben. 
Nennt sich jmd Aliné, weil er nun mal das E betont haben will, warum nicht. Lächerlich find ich allerdings Sonderzeichen, die kaum jmd auf der Tastatur zusammenbringt wie Æ oder ähnliches. 
Auch sinnlose Sonderzeichen wie Dárkróxór find ich scheisse. Was soll das bzw was bringt das? Außer dass kein Mensch den Namen tippen kann. 
Aber das wird kaum kontrollierbar sein, entweder man lässt Sonderzeichen ganz oder gar nicht zu. 
Und dann weinen die die ganzen Légólásé, weil es ihren Namen schon einmal gibt und sie das nicht mit 100 Sonderzeichen umgehen können.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (7. August 2008)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> also wenn der name den ich haben will schon vergeben ist dann setzte ich ein ^ über einen buchstaben... so hab ich meinen namen und wenn jemand fragt. wie schreibt man deinen namen. dann macht man das einfach bêispiel = b^eispiel
> 
> das ^ kennt jeder und die taste dafür auch ^^


Bleib bitte bei WOW - so blöde Namen brauch ich bei WAR nicht:

Dúde - Dùde - Dûdé - Dúdé - Leêroy 

länger als 10 Sekunden hast du bestimmt nicht dafür gebraucht!


----------



## Imzane (7. August 2008)

Sollen die ganzen Naps mit Sonderzeichen rumlaufen, mir doch egal. Lad ich denjenigen halt nicht in die Gruppe ein, weil ich mit Sicherheit nicht 10 Minuten meiner kostbaren Zeit verschwenden werde, tausendmal nachzufragen wie man nun seinen Namen schreibt.


----------



## Maugaran (7. August 2008)

ich bin für sonderzeichen da ich keine lust habe, irgendwelche belanglosen und immer wechselnden namen pro charakter zu nehmen. 
in jedem spiel hab ich 1 männlichen namen, die abkürzung davon und einen weiblichen namen und das seit 12 jahren. ich habe keine lust mich legolas, dark schwarzer meuchel roxxor ritter oder shadowmoonblack zu nennen


----------



## Zorn Gottes (7. August 2008)

Maugaran schrieb:


> ich bin für sonderzeichen da ich keine lust habe, irgendwelche belanglosen und immer wechselnden namen pro charakter zu nehmen.
> in jedem spiel hab ich 1 männlichen namen, die abkürzung davon und einen weiblichen namen und das seit 12 jahren. ich habe keine lust mich legolas, dark schwarzer meuchel roxxor ritter oder shadowmoonblack zu nennen



 Dann musste halt mal kreativ werden...
ich vote gegen Sonderzeichen. Die nerven mich irgendwie...


----------



## Sanitäter (7. August 2008)

Da vote ich mit ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

Ebenfalls gegen Sonderzeichen.
Ich spiele seit dreieinhalb Jahren WoW, habe verdammt viele Chars geschaffen in der Zeit, mein Wunschname war oft vergeben, und ich habe niemals ein Sonderzeichen in einem meiner Charnamen verwendet. Und mit jedem meiner Chars hab ich mindestens einmal ein whisper der Marke "Hey, cooler Nickname" bekommen.
Wie gesagt, wer zu einfallslos ist, sich einen Charnamen ohne Sonderzeichen auszusuchen, sollte lieber Tetris zocken. Und wer sich "Darkrôxxôr" "Légôlás" oder der Klassiker "Ârâgôrn" nennt...solche Leute landen bei mir auf Ignore noch bevor sie das erste mal Gelegenheit haben, in meinem Chatchannel aufzutauchen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (7. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wer zu einfallslos ist, sich einen Charnamen ohne Sonderzeichen auszusuchen, sollte lieber Tetris zocken. Und wer sich "Darkrôxxôr" "Légôlás" oder der Klassiker "Ârâgôrn" nennt...


Die Letzten Zwei bekommen von mir ein Ticket reingedrückt wegen Verstoß gegen die Namensrichtlinen


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

/signed


----------



## Immondys (7. August 2008)

Ich selbst finde die Sonderzeichen eher nervig und hatte in WoW auch nie welche. Wenn ich allerdings sehe, wie sich hier einige Leute aufführen und anderen ihren Spass mit Namen und Sonderzeichen verwehren wollen, dann überleg ich mir mal das diese auch kein Stück besser sind. Ich kenn auf meinem Wow Server einen Spieler, der seinen Char Bilderrahmen nennt. Der Name ist zugegebnermaßen beknackt, aber eine längere Unterhaltung und eine Instanz später hab ich in ihm einen lieben Mitspieler kennen gelernt, mit dem ich gerne auch in Instanzen gespielt habe. Wie heißt es doch so schön - Namen sind Schall und Rauch. Egal ob sich einer Korrindor, Legolas oder Knäckebrot nennen möchte, solange der Spieler dahinter in Ordnung ist hab ich damit keine Probleme. Und wenn sich hier einige Leute schon wegen Sonderzeichen aufregen - vielleicht nenn ich ja einen meiner chars dann Knäckebrot.

Jaja, Brot kann schimmeln - ich kann nix - seid mal entspannter und nicht so intolerant.

P.S. Auf einem RP Server würde ich so etwas aber tatsächlich nicht sehen wollen.


----------



## Telkano (7. August 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Meine Vorschlag wäre dass man zwar sonderzeichen wie á benutzen kann da es in manchen sprachen einfach zur normalen schrift gehört, das á dann allerdings wie ein a gewertet wird, so dass, falls der name "Shadow" existiert es keinen "Shádow" geben kann




ich finde die Idee super. Damit wären eignetlich alle Probleme geklärt, es könnte zwar immer noch ímbástéálthshadówkíllerownerkíddýs geben, aber das würde womöglich keiner machen uns sich nur imbasteahlshadowkillwerownerkiddy nennen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (7. August 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Ich kenn auf meinem Wow Server einen Spieler, der seinen Char Bilderrahmen nennt. Der Name ist zugegebnermaßen beknackt, aber eine längere Unterhaltung und eine Instanz später hab ich in ihm einen lieben Mitspieler kennen gelernt,


Keine Chance sowas kommt gleich auf die Ignoliste (hoffentlich ist die unbegrenzt) und in die Instanz nehme ich den auch nicht mit! Es ist noch über ein Monat Zeiz da kann man sich ja ein richtigen Namen für seine Char ausdenken!


----------



## Suspicious (7. August 2008)

Mein erster Char wird definitiv einen, zwar zur klasse passenden aber dämlichen namen bekommen. ganz einfach weil ich in jedem mmo einen Char hatte der den selben namen trug. Wens stört der soll mich dann halt flamen sich umdrehen oder mich ignorieren. Mir relativ wumpe. 

Mir sind die namen anderer spieler sowas von scheissegal. Wenn der Name eines spielers so krass mit sonderzeichen zugekleistert is, dass es mir zu anstrengend wird ihn anzuschreiben denn mach ich das nicht und das thema hat sich dann damit erledigt.

Gar keine lust mir wegen so nem schwachsinn ne pladde zu machen


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> für sonderzeichen, allein weil ich vor meinem  geistiegen auge schon sehe wie ihr vor wut platzz wenn ich mich óvèröxxöârxxx nenne xD
> 
> vieleicht sollten einige hier mal was über tolleranz lernen, schließlich spielt man das spiel im team und nur weil jemand butterbód heißt muss derjenge noch kein schlechter mensch sein.



Du bist der Allererste der etwas über den Begriff Toleranz lernen sollte...falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast auf den letzten Seiten, es gibt eine ganze Menge Spieler, die sich darüber ärgern, dass solche Namen das RPG - Setting kaputtmachen. Wer bringt dieses Spielern Toleranz entgegen?
Stattdessen kann man sich solchen Müll wie deinen ersten Satz hier anhören, nur weil man Leute dazu auffordert kreatives Denken zu zeigen. Thema Teamspiel: In einem Team in dem mein Zelot heilt wird definitiv keiner mitspielen der Butterbód heisst...genauer gesagt wird ein solcher Spieler nicht mal ansatzweise in Betracht gezogen, wenn er sich in unserem Bewerbungsforum äussert.



> außderdem gibt es noch die RP server wenn man also den ganzen darkninjas, butetrbroten und legolassen aus dem weg gehen will kann man ja da spielen.



Geh auf einen xbeliebigen RP - Server in WoW (Allianzseite), renn nach Stormwind, tippe /who Stormwind in den Chat, und lies dir die Charnamen durch. Und dann wage es diese Aussage zu wiederholen.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

Mir, Bluescreen und auch anderen fallen sie eben schon durch ihren Namen negativ auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der erste Eindruck ist immer der wichtigste ist meine Meinung, und wenn ich sehe dass jemandem sein Charname so offensichtlich scheissegal war, dann überleg ich bei mir schon, ob ich mit jemandem spielen will, der an das ganze mit einer "Is mir eh egal" - Einstellung herangeht.


----------

